# Spots (dead pixels or something else?!)



## pachacutek (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello
I got this 7d and when i shot video or photo with intense light, i got this 2 spots. Anyone know what is this problem and how i can fix it? ive seeb pics of dead pixels , but none look like this. Thanks for your help
[[img=http://imageshack.us/thumbnmail.png]
[img=http://imageshack.us/thumbnmail.png]


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 10, 2011)

pachacutek said:


> Hello
> I got this 7d and when i shot video or photo with intense light, i got this 2 spots. Anyone know what is this problem and how i can fix it? ive seeb pics of dead pixels , but none look like this. Thanks for your help
> [[img=http://imageshack.us/thumbnmail.png]
> [img=http://imageshack.us/thumbnmail.png]



It doesn't look like a dead pixel to me. Stop down your lens to f/22 or something close, point the camera at a solid color (Blue) patch of the sky, and post the image. It could be just dust or oil on the sensor, but its hard to tell from the images you posted. Usually, dust is irregular in shape.


----------



## lol (Sep 10, 2011)

Exif says that was f/16. My guess is dust. Try a blower on the sensor.


----------

